# best AAA NiMH rechargeable?



## mccririck (Nov 15, 2012)

What's the best AAA rechargeable? I have an LED Lenser T7 that takes 4 of them.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 15, 2012)

For most purposes, the Eneloop Low Self-Discharge line is the best of the best. Some have slightly better performance in super-high-drain, or immediate-use-after-charging, but I keep Eneloops in my pocket lights.


----------



## shomrighausen (Nov 15, 2012)

I second the recommendation for Eneloops (or white-top Duraloop). I have had great luck with them for years. I have also had good luck with most other LSD AAA batteries, but the Eneloop/Duraloops seems to maintain their capacity a bit longer than the rest.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess using them in an LED Lenser T7 counts as super high drain? The AAAs I currently use last little over a day before they need recharged.


----------



## Yamabushi (Nov 15, 2012)

The Eneloop are rated 800mAh.

If you want more runtime, the new AAA Sanyo XX (Eneloop Pro) HR-4UWXB is rated 950mAh.

The Maha/Powerex Imedion AAA is also rated 950mAh; I have 8 and they tested as 921 - 948mAH on my Maha C9000.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 15, 2012)

How about the GP RECYKO AAA 850mAh?


----------



## Yamabushi (Nov 15, 2012)

I've never tried them; not readily available in Canada. There is a review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...o-Eneloop-vs-GP-Recyko-AA-AAA-Initial-Results


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 16, 2012)

mccririck said:


> I guess using them in an LED Lenser T7 counts as super high drain? The AAAs I currently use last little over a day before they need recharged.


If you mean without any usage, then it is definitely time to replace them. Eneloops will stay charged for years if not used, but I have some crappy old Varta cells that barely make it through a week.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 16, 2012)

oKtosiTe said:


> If you mean without any usage, then it is definitely time to replace them. Eneloops will stay charged for years if not used, but I have some crappy old Varta cells that barely make it through a week.



No, I mean I use them up in little over a day because I use my T7 at work every day.

I ended up buying some 1100mAh Vapex AAA batteries. They arent the stay charged for a year type but the extra capacity should be useful to me. I might get some GP Recyko as backup.

Vapex are here: http://www.vapextech.co.uk/acatalog/High_Power_Consumer_Batteries.html#a209


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 16, 2012)

mccririck said:


> No, I mean I use them up in little over a day because I use my T7 at work every day.
> 
> I ended up buying some 1100mAh Vapex AAA batteries. They arent the stay charged for a year type but the extra capacity should be useful to me. I might get some GP Recyko as backup.
> 
> Vapex are here: http://www.vapextech.co.uk/acatalog/High_Power_Consumer_Batteries.html#a209



Had to check.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 16, 2012)

I just want a cheap power analyser.

Would this work?

http://www.sportsandmodelshop.co.uk/shop/products/pro-peak-watt-meter-and-power-analyser-130a.htm


----------



## Wrend (Nov 16, 2012)

There's always the MH-C9000 Charger... Good for charging your Eneloops (and other NiMH cells), and of course testing them and their capacity.

1100mAh for AAA NiMH cells seems like a misleading marketing estimate to me, if not just a lie. I haven't tested them though.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 17, 2012)

I might ask for one of those chargers for xmas...


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Nov 17, 2012)

What about the Turnigy Nimhs?


----------



## mccririck (Nov 17, 2012)

Low Self Discharge AAA Batteries (with claimed capacity):

Sanyo Eneloop AAA (800mAh)
GP Recyko AAA (850mAh)
Turnigy AAA (900mAh)
Vapex AAA (900mAh)
Maha/Powerex Imedion AAA (950mAh)


Any others?


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 17, 2012)

mccririck said:


> Low Self Discharge AAA Batteries (with claimed capacity):
> Any others?


Sanyo HR-4UWX *XX* eneloop AAA (950mAh)

EDIT to ADD - 
I don't know how reputable this page is -
FWIW:
Battery Test page


----------



## jpil (Nov 17, 2012)

Sanyo Eneloop AAA (800mAh)


----------



## brted (Nov 17, 2012)

You will actually get more capacity out of the 900 mAh Turnigy AAA's than they advertise. I recently got 4 of them and the average was 986 mAh measured on the C9000 at 500mA. Not sure how they will do long term, but they are supposed to be low self discharge. In past tests of Turnigy brand LSD batteries they have held about 75% over 1 year.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered 5 Turnigy AAA

Anyone know if Duracell Supreme 1000mAh AAA are good?


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 30, 2012)

mccririck said:


> Low Self Discharge AAA Batteries (with claimed capacity):
> 
> Sanyo Eneloop AAA (800mAh)
> GP Recyko AAA (850mAh)
> ...



Sanyo HR-4UWXA4A Eneloop XX AAA 950 mAh
Duracell Staycharged DX2400 AAA 800 mAh
Duracell DC2400 AAA 1000 mAh

Sanyo Eneloop: 75% @ 3 year.
Sanyo XX : 85% @ 1 year

If I don't use might lights frequently, I'll use alkaline, as LSD/storage isn't advantageous. For frequent use I choose based on mAh, not self discharge rate.

Like to know what the real capacity of the Duracell DC2400 is. Ideally want to know what the real capacity is of each type at 100 cycles too; the first cycles might be real good, but not good after some usage.

Jake


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 30, 2012)

mccririck said:


> What's the best AAA rechargeable? I have an LED Lenser T7 that takes 4 of them.



I don't really know anything about the T7. But I have a Coast PX25 which uses 3 AAA batteries and produces 208 lumens. And it sucks down batteries like a gigantic shop vac! For this reason, I would get both a set of LSD batteries (like Eneloops, Duraloops, etc) AND HSD batteries. The HSD batteries may not keep their charge a year from now. But they will last quite a bit longer in those situations where you plan to use the light for an extended time immediately after charging. A good example of this might be charging your batteries just before taking a long evening walk or using the light for work. According to http://www.datalucis.com/, the Duracell 1000mAH AAA batteries (probably the ones made in Japan) look like a good, solid 1000mAH HSD battery. They really seem to be true to their rated capacity. I've also heard good things about Ansmann 1100mAH batteries, but haven't tried them.

Alternately, you could carry an extra set of Eneloops/Duraloops. But if this light uses a batteru holder (and I'm guessing it does), changing the batteries on the run can be a pain.


----------



## hank (Nov 30, 2012)

Make sure whatever cells you see advertised are still being made by the manufacturer --- look at the home page, compare the pictures at least.
I've mistakenly bought old weak cells twice now, being fooled like that and getting old stock/overheated/something, weak cells.


----------



## seanflash (Dec 1, 2012)

*Rechargeable AAA*

Hi All:

I have a Black Diamond headlamp that uses 4 AAA bats. Have been looking at the option of running off the shelf rechargeables in the headlamp. Are there any good quality rechargeable units that won't break the bank. I don't know if the rechargeables have a better or worse runtime/output than reg bats. Any guidance here wwould be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## american (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA*

eneloops are the general best quality battery kind of like how duracell is to alkaline


----------



## zespectre (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA*

DISCLAIMER: I am talking about a fairly small sample size here (on the order of 28 cells total) so my results may not truly represent the brands as a whole. 

Using actual test equipment and data, I've found a LOT more variability in AAA cells than in AA, especially in the last two years. I don't know if there is a quality control issue or what. At one point I'd have said that PowerEx AAA were pretty decent but the last batch I purchased was TERRIBLE in terms of low total capacity and rapid decline. Good Energizer brand are GREAT cells but it seems to be a real crapshoot to get good ones and the bad ones fail -very- quickly.

The Tenergy cells I have advertise 1000, but in reality seem to hoover around 800 HOWEVER they have been extremely consistent so I consider them a good "bang for the buck". I only have one set of 4 AAA eneloops but I consider them to be "top of the line" as well.

I guess personally I'd recommend Eneloop or Tenergy and a good charger.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?347702-best-AAA-NiMH-rechargeable


----------



## kuksul08 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've had great experience with the Eneloops.


----------



## Verminator (Dec 6, 2012)

I`ve ready with interest in this thread about the GP Recyko AA and AAA batteries. Although some of the posts about them were a couple of years old, are they still a good contender to the Eneloops? If so, it seems the GP Recyko's are made in China? Can that be true? Usually nothing but crap and fake stuff comes out of China...???


----------



## Verndog (Dec 6, 2012)

mccririck said:


> What's the best AAA rechargeable? I have an LED Lenser T7 that takes 4 of them.



I have found 3 (LSD) that are very reliable over the last year. Eneloop, GP Recyko, Tenergy Centura. All work excellent with very little difference between each other (GP Recyko slighty higher mah), and I also use them in my Lenser MT7.


----------



## uk_caver (Dec 6, 2012)

As far as the UK goes, I just got some 7dayshop 'Good-to-go' 850mA AAAs

I didn't check them on arrival, but after a pretty brief top up charge and resting off the charger for a day, at 500mA out on my C9000, I got 852,870,868,906mAh out of 4 of them.

If anything, my C9000 generally seems a bit pessimistic - I always tended to get Eneloop AA readings a bit lower than the averagely-reported figures from other people, across a decent number of Eneloops.


----------



## mccririck (Dec 6, 2012)

I got 5 Turnigy AAAs delivered to the UK (most I could get for the cheapest shipping charge). They arrived each battery in it's own little self sealed back, inside a box that could have been filled with hundreds of AAA batteries! They seem to have come from Hong Kong. I will test them shortly...


----------



## Trevtrain (Dec 6, 2012)

Personally I think rather than looking for some marginal increase in capacity now, you should just carry an extra set of cells as a previous post mentioned. After all, they are only AAAs for heaven's sake - small & lightweight. 

If changing them "on the run" is a pain, then you maybe should be looking at another light; perhaps a AA model which should burn a little longer.

You seem to be collecting several different brands of AAA cells but I would think they are all pretty close to each other in terms of your light's overall runtime. If you do get a battery analyser, perhaps you can publish your test results in here so we can all see.

Finally, while LSDs are great for most of us, if you are going through a set of cells each night (day?) then regular NiMH would be OK for you. Having said that though, Eneloops are pretty tough little cells that should last you years if you don't abuse them too badly. I have both Eneloops and Imedions and every one of them is rock solid. Just don't run your lenser "down to nothing" and risk cell reversal. Change the batteries when it gets dim.

Cheers


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 6, 2012)

Trevtrain said:


> If changing them "on the run" is a pain, then you maybe should be looking at another light; perhaps a AA model which should burn a little longer.



The REAL difficulty with changing the batteries 'on the run' is having to deal with a battery holder. For a conventional 'tube with a tailspring' setup, changing the batteries on the run is pretty easy and not really a problem. It's just a matter of 'dump the dead ones out and slide the charged ones in'. But when you have a battery holder, it becomes a problem. Then you have to pull the holder out and, with only two hands in complete darkness, pluck the batteries out of the holder and put the new ones in. For some battery holders, getting the dead ones out is not too hard. But for those deals that hold three AAA batteries, you sometimes have to use a key or a coin to get the batteries out.


----------



## Trevtrain (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, some of those holders can be fiddly little suckers. If I thought I might need to be changing batteries in complete darkness, I'd be whipping out my trusty little E01 or LD01 to assist. Always in my pocket in those situations.

As to using keys or coins - I've damaged the wrapping on a few cells this way. I try to use something wooden like a chopstick or ice-cream pole these days. Of course, that would be one more thing to clutter up your wallet!




StorminMatt said:


> The REAL difficulty with changing the batteries 'on the run' is having to deal with a battery holder. For a conventional 'tube with a tailspring' setup, changing the batteries on the run is pretty easy and not really a problem. It's just a matter of 'dump the dead ones out and slide the charged ones in'. But when you have a battery holder, it becomes a problem. Then you have to pull the holder out and, with only two hands in complete darkness, pluck the batteries out of the holder and put the new ones in. For some battery holders, getting the dead ones out is not too hard. But for those deals that hold three AAA batteries, you sometimes have to use a key or a coin to get the batteries out.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 6, 2012)

Trevtrain said:


> Yeah, some of those holders can be fiddly little suckers. If I thought I might need to be changing batteries in complete darkness, I'd be whipping out my trusty little E01 or LD01 to assist. Always in my pocket in those situations.
> 
> As to using keys or coins - I've damaged the wrapping on a few cells this way. I try to use something wooden like a chopstick or ice-cream pole these days. Of course, that would be one more thing to clutter up your wallet!



A chopstick is not going to fit in there with alot of battery holders. With my Coast PX25, for instance, the batteries are in there REALLY tight. I generally have to try to pull one down with my fingers before I can stick a dime in at the top in order to bring it out. Once that's out, I can just push the other two out by sticking a coin through the battery holder. It's a real PITA when you're out in the dark. And unlike a tube where you dump the dead ones out and the charged ones in, you would have a REALLY hard time changing the batteries if you have to do it while moving.

For this reason, I'm going to come on here and say something that LOTS of people will consider heresy. If you have a AAA powered light that puts out any kind of lumens, I wouldn't recommend Eneloops (or other LSD batteries) in many cases. You just don't want to give up any capacity (by going LSD) on batteries that are already low in capacity. Besides, who needs LSD batteries if you are going to go out and drain your batteries in one night? From my experience, it seems like LOTS of people use AAA flashlights and headlamps for evening workouts. If you have such a light with a decent output (say, 200 lumens), Eneloops will get you right around an hour of runtime. My made in Japan AAA HSD Duracells will get me at least an hour and fifteen minutes of runtime. This difference may not seem like much. But given that many people walk, jog, cycle, etc for around an hour (give or take), it can mean the difference between finishing in the dark (or having to stop and fumble with batteries) or having some margin of error and not having to change batteries.

Of course, Eneloops are fine for emergency flashlights and EDC flashlights that you might use to find something in your car. But for something which will receive a long period of constant use, HSD batteries are better. At least with AAA batteries.


----------



## uk_caver (Dec 7, 2012)

For awkward battery holders, I guess _some_ of them might have sufficient space to allow for cell removal tapes to be added


----------



## mummel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

I was thinking about picking up a EBL 808 - 8 Bay AA & AAA charger ($10 on Amazon). Please let me know if there is a better charger out there (that's not too expensive). I'd love the La Crosse BC1000 for testing, but at $60, I just cant justify it for basic use.

But as for AAA rechargeables - The standard Amazon ones are $16 for 8 (min 750ah). But what about the EBL 1500 Cycle 1100mAh AAA Ni-MH batteries, 8 for $14 (min 1000mAh). Would these be any good? Are they legit?

Thanks.


----------



## ven (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

Not sure on the "best" but i use AAA eneloops with great success


----------



## mummel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

The Panasonic BK-4MCCA8BA Eneloops AAA are $18 for 8 (min 750mah), so $2 more than the Amazon ones (min 750mah) and $4 more than the EBLs (which supposedly have min 1000mah). The EBLs look like the better buy on paper, but which one of these 3 do people normally go for?


----------



## ven (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

The amazon ones could possibly be sanyo or panasonic inside(be them new gen or an older eneloop). I simply go for sanyo eneloops gen 3

Sure others can add on the mentioned cells,i dont own any of them.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

I'm been using AccuPower 1200s and Eneloop Gen. 2s for almost three years. The APs are getting a little long in the tooth and probably will see the recycle bin shortly.

The Eneloops are still going strong. I know nothing about the other stuff you're talking about.

Chris


----------



## Viking (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*



mummel said:


> The EBLs look like the better buy on paper



Before buying take a look on NLees updated review on them. They seems not to be low self discharge cells as advertised.



> I measured the long term self-discharge rate of those EBL batteries after 100 days of storage. The results were very disappointing:
> 
> - The four AA cells showed remaining charge from 1800 to 2090mAh. This corresponds to 64-75% of the rated capacities.
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DNPT1A4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

I bought a bunch of 3rd generation Eneloops about a year ago, and more recently a bunch of the 4th generation "made in Japan" Eneloops. Some of the third generation cells have been used repeatedly in devices that see heavy use, to the point where they need to be recharged every week. They have shown no signs of degrading in performance or needing more frequent recharges.

Regarding chargers, most of these have been recharged most frequently on a Thrunite MCC-4, which has generally impressed me with its reliability. Charging at 500 mA doesn't result in the fastest possible charge but it is reasonably fast and reasonably gentle on the cells. Terminations have been reliable, and I have not noticed any cells getting hot. A recently acquired Powerex Maha C808M has also impressed me as a very good, possibly best, although more expensive, charger.


----------



## mummel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

All good info. I should probably go for the Panasonic Eneloops. TY guys.


----------



## mummel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

Yeah those chargers are very expensive. Anything in the $10 - $20 range worth their salt? The EBL 808 is the most popular on Amazon. I dont mind so much about charging time. BUT I dont want the charger to degrade my expensive Panasonic 4th gens!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*

Try Costco as this time of year you should pick up a real bargain.


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Whats the best AAA rechargeable battery?*



mummel said:


> Yeah those chargers are very expensive. Anything in the $10 - $20 range worth their salt? The EBL 808 is the most popular on Amazon. I dont mind so much about charging time. BUT I dont want the charger to degrade my expensive Panasonic 4th gens!



I started out with a charger that has not been reviewed here. it frequently misses terminations for AAA cells, and heats C cells beyond my comfort level. I was also getting irregular draining of my D cells in one particular device, and switching to the Maha C808M seems to have stopped that from happening. The initial charger was not a total waste, as it will work to start charging a cell that is depleted too low for the C808M to recognize it as a cell. I have only been into rechargeable cells for a little over a year now, and already have a few hundred dollars in NiMH cells as well as a couple hundred in chargers. In order for NiMH to actually save me $, those cells need to last awhile, and I want my charger helping them to do so.

I have learned the hard way, more than once, to spend a little more money on a solid product first. If you buy a cheap ___________, then you will soon have to replace it with the more expensive _____________ that you should have bought the first time around, which is why the stingy man pays the most. 

There are chargers in a wide variety of price ranges that have been reviewed by some knowledgeable people here, some of which can be obtained for as little as $20. I would encourage reading those reviews and sticking with those chargers.


----------



## magellan (Dec 18, 2014)

I've had good results so far from Sanyo Eneloops, Powerex, Tenergy Centura, Duracell, Amazon Basics, and Goal Zero. But the Eneloops slightly outperform all the others which comes as no surprise.

As far as chargers go the SkyRC 2500 is now my fave charger for NiMH cells. The Bluetooth remote iPhone app is great and very convenient. I have the Opus and Maha chargers too but my go to unit now is the SkyRC.


----------



## JerryM (Dec 18, 2014)

My eneloops are 2nd generation. I have recently bought some Tenergy Premium AA and Tenergy Centura AA and AAA. In comparing run times for a couple of AA lights and AAA lights, the Tenergy ran about 1/3 longer. I realize the latest eneloops might do much better than my 2nd generation eneloops, but the Tenergy batteries cost $1.75 each vs $3-4 for latest eneloops. For my use it is a no-brainer as to banq for the buck. The Tenergys win hands down.

Jerry


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 19, 2014)

JerryM said:


> My eneloops are 2nd generation. I have recently bought some Tenergy Premium AA and Tenergy Centura AA and AAA. In comparing run times for a couple of AA lights and AAA lights, the Tenergy ran about 1/3 longer. I realize the latest eneloops might do much better than my 2nd generation eneloops, but the Tenergy batteries cost $1.75 each vs $3-4 for latest eneloops. For my use it is a no-brainer as to banq for the buck. The Tenergys win hands down.



Tenergy Premium are not LSD cells, and have higher capacity than the Centuras.


----------



## JerryM (Dec 19, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Tenergy Premium are not LSD cells, and have higher capacity than the Centuras.



I realize that, but I bought some Centuras, and in a SIPIK clone they lasted the same length of time as the Premiums. On Hi the times were for the Premium - 2hrs-3 min and the Centuras 2 hrs - 2 minutes. The eneloops lasted 1 hr- 32 min.
I have not used or tried the Centuras much. I also bought some Tenergy Blue AA and in a 4 Sevens 1 AA light on Med the Blue lasted 6 hrs, Tenergy Premium lasted 7 hrs 49 min, and the eneloop 6 hrs 26 min. I had thought the Blue was supposed to have the most capacity, but it did not turn out that way.

FWIW, In a Fenix E11 on Hi, 

Tenergy Prem 2 hrs 52 min
Tenergy Blue 2 hrs
Eneloop 1 hr 52 min

Nice Lithium on low 11 hrs 36 min

Thanks for the response.


Regards,
Jerry


----------



## oz_deal (Dec 31, 2014)

*Is this good to replace 3XAAA battery holder or Led Lenser cartridge?*



StorminMatt said:


> I don't really know anything about the T7. But I have a Coast PX25 which uses 3 AAA batteries and produces 208 lumens. And it sucks down batteries like a gigantic shop vac! For this reason, I would get both a set of LSD batteries (like Eneloops, Duraloops, etc) AND HSD batteries. The HSD batteries may not keep their charge a year from now. But they will last quite a bit longer in those situations where you plan to use the light for an extended time immediately after charging. A good example of this might be charging your batteries just before taking a long evening walk or using the light for work. According to http://www.datalucis.com/, the Duracell 1000mAH AAA batteries (probably the ones made in Japan) look like a good, solid 1000mAH HSD battery. They really seem to be true to their rated capacity. I've also heard good things about Ansmann 1100mAH batteries, but haven't tried them.
> 
> Alternately, you could carry an extra set of Eneloops/Duraloops. But if this light uses a batteru holder (and I'm guessing it does), changing the batteries on the run can be a pain.



I also want to replace the AAA Ni-MH battery to a Li-ion one, but, I need three and the rechargeable AAA NI-MH battery does not meet my need, I will consider to try the below one, it says it can replace the 3X AAA battery holder.

But, the 750mAh capacity seems not enough, is that right?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwNlgxMjE4/z/vUwAAOSwuMFUmRXx/$_57.JPG

Does this battery can replace your old battery>

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwNlgxMjE4/z/vUwAAOSwuMFUmRXx/$_57.JPG

Checking a replacement battery for my torches this days, want a rechargeable Li-ion battery, casually found this one. 

Want to get one, but a bit confuse, does it the right one?

It has a USB charger, which it is good to charge it these days. Dimension is 64.25 x ø22.50 mm and the Voltage:	3.60V with a Capacity:	750mAh
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwNlgxMjE4/z/vUwAAOSwuMFUmRXx/$_57.JPG

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

*Link Removed, Please see the banner at the top of the page - Norm
*


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 1, 2015)

Just saying that battery A lasted longer than battery B is sometimes not enough to tell the difference! 
of course its a number.. but output is also very important.

An output (in lux numbers) graph over the total RUntime will show the real difference. 
Some batteries hold a higher voltage, and therefore the flashlight can be brighter for a longer time..

Even the example below are till 50%.. but you can see if you would do till 5 lumens.. Alkaline have sometimes a longer runtime till it comes to 5 lumens.

here some examples from Selfbuilts review:Fenix LD12
although they are for AA cells.. the same can be said for AAA

nm


----------

